# Looking for hard to find replacement window



## nursecari (Jun 28, 2021)

I am looking for a replacement window doe a 2012 Palomino Maverick.  Its a Dometic/Seitz window... Anyone have any ideas??  Thanks!!


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 10, 2021)

nursecari said:


> I am looking for a replacement window doe a 2012 Palomino Maverick.  Its a Dometic/Seitz window... Anyone have any ideas??  Thanks!!


RV Glass

RV Trailer Windows and Frames

RV Surplus


----------



## abenson100 (Oct 14, 2021)

did you ever find a window? im looking for a replacement for the kitchen window.


----------



## henryck (Oct 15, 2021)

Try Lippert . They offer replacement RV windows.


----------



## LakinZ (Aug 10, 2022)

The fastest way to get the correct RV window glass replacement is by measuring your old window’s dimensions, especially its thickness. I recommend preparing a cutout of your window, serving as a stencil or pattern for the Plexiglass. Cut the Plexiglass, ensuring the correct window dimensions.


----------

